# Fliegenfischen am See?!?



## Hennesee81 (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Wie sehen eure Efahrungen mit dem Fliegenfischen am See aus? Macht man das überhaupt mit der Fliegenrute? Wenn ja was muß man dabei beachten? Was fängt man damit so alles?
Gibt es Technik Unterschiede zwichen See und Fluß?

Gruß


----------



## htp55 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See?!?*

Ja, man fischt mit der Fliege an Seen & Teichen. AAAAber...über Teile Deiner Fragen schreiben manche Leute ganze Bücher! Pauschal lässt sich so etwas nicht wirklich beantworten. Grundsätzlich kannst Du jeden Fisch mit der Fliege fangen (hat jemand schon mal 'nen Aal auf Fliege gefangen ?). Es es gibt natürlich auch für jeden Fisch ca. 3000 verschiedene Techniken der Fliegenführung und/oder Materialzusammenstellung (wie Dein anderer Thread beweist).  
Um Dich übers FF zu informieren, rate ich Dir hier im Forum zu stöbern oder Dir einfach mal 'ne Zeitung (z.B. _Fliegenfischen_ oder _der Fliegenfischer_ [nur online]) zu kaufen.

Hermann


----------



## Nelson (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See?!?*

fische recht häufig im see.

in den flachwasserbereíchen mit schilf fängt man wenn die sonne hoch steht gut mit der trockenfliege.
ansonsten nymphe anbinden und ganz langsam mit kurzen stripps einstrippen. besser ist aber am vorfach mehrer fliegen anzubinden. am ende des vorfachs bindest du die größte(schwerste) nymphe drann. darüber dann als springer die anderen fliegen. so kannst du gleich mehrere wasserschichten abfischen. es ist nämlich schwer im see rauszufinden in welcher tiefe die fische stehen. und das ist entscheidend.
fangen kannst du alles!!
bei karpfen ist es jedoch besser wenn du auf sicht fischst. einfach ne große  nymphe die langsam absingt ca. ein halben meter vor das maul werfen und warten bis sie eingesaugt wird...
ist ein ziemlich komplexes thema. einfach ausprobieren und experimentieren...muss sich halt reinfuchsen!!


----------



## Nelson (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See?!?*

ach ja...ganz wichtig!!!

die vorfächer müssen viel länger sein als im fließwasser!! wegen der scheuuchwirkung der fliegenschnur.


----------



## Hennesee81 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See?!?*

Hört sich doch alles gut an

Dann werd ich das mal austesten

Was für Aftma Klassen fischt ihr denn im See?


----------



## dreampike (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See?!?*

... ich habe in Neuseeland schon mal einen Riesenaal auf Rehhaarstreamer gefangen, war eine etwas unheimliche Erfahrung...

Wolfgang


----------



## friwilli (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See?!?*

Hallo Hennesee81, Deinem Nickname nach bist Du wohl Hennesee-Fan. Dort kannst Du eigentlich nur die Badebucht mit der Fliege beangeln. Sieh aber im Schein nach, ob es erlaubt ist, An den anderen Stellen ist kein Platz für den Rückschwung. Es sei denn, Du wärest der Meister des Rollwurfs. ODER Du bist Kapitän eines Belly-Bootes. Dann versuch es bei Hochstau parallel zu den überhängenden Bäumen mit einem Straemer. Oder dort, wo Büsche im Wasser stehen.
Für Barsch u Zander AFTMA 5-6 fürHecht 8


----------



## Hennesee81 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See?!?*

Ja, der Hennesee ist mein Heimgewässer Mal sehen ob das da noch irgendwo geht.


----------



## gollo81 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See?!?*

Hallo Zusammen,
vor jahren habe ich mir eine Rute Klasse 5/6 gekauft uns einigermassen erfolgreich in kleinen Flüßchen (vieleicht max. 10m breit) geangelt. Jetzt habe ich das Fliegenfischen wieder neu entdeckt und überlege am Rhein und einem riesigen See auf Barsch, Rapfen, Zander und Hecht zu Angeln. Für Barsch und Rapfen reicht wohl meine Rute vollkommen aus. Aber für Zander und Hecht? Daher wollte ich mir noch eine Rute (Zweihand klasse 9/10 im Set) kaufen. Die ist dann sicherlich auch was für Meerforellen. Am Rhein, See und Meer sind große Wurfweiten gefragt. Macht meine Überlegung zur neuen Rute Sinn? Was meint Ihr?


----------



## GoFlyFishing (2. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See?!?*

Hallo,

du kannst mit der Fliegenrute grundsätzlich ALLE Fische in allen Gewässern beangeln. Schau dich nur mal n bissl im Internet um. 

In meiner speziellen Situation an kleineren Seen ohne viel Rückraum fische ich mit einer 7er mit viel Rückgrat als Allround-Rute auf mittlere Hechte, größere Karpfen, Schleien oder auch Forellen, dabei arbeite ich viel mit Rollwurf, Triangle Taper Schnur, und je nachdem mit sinkenden, schwimmenden oder Intermediate Schnuren.  

Andere gehen wieder ganz anders vor, Stichwort Belly Boat etc, oder keine Allround Rute, sondern die Klasse und alles stärker auf den Zielfisch abgestimmt... (Gezieltes Hechtfischen zb beginnt eigentlich eher mit Klasse 8, vor allem wegen des Gewichts größerer Streamer...)

Lassen sich hier schwer verallgemeinernde Tipps geben, solange man nicht genau weiß, was, wie und wo du das genau vor hast. 

Generell findest du mit ein bisschen Suchen aber im Internet jede Menge Tipps und Berichte zum Fliegenfischen am See und auch Bücher dazu gibt es viele... 

Petri, 
Simon


----------



## dreampike (2. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See?!?*

Hi, 

das mit der 9/10er Zweihand würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle noch einmal überlegen. Die ist dann gut, wenn Du wie beim Lachsfischen relativ kleine Fliegen den ganzen Tag weit werfen möchtest ohne allzuhohen Kraftaufwand. Dazu macht man recht spezielle Würfe, die so ähnlich funktionieren Rollwürfe. Beim Hechtfischen dagegen sind die Fliegen doch meist ziemlich monströs, die bekommst Du mit einer Zweihandrute kaum aus dem Wasser. Da wärst Du mit einer Einhandrute besser bedient. Wenn es auf Hecht gehen soll, dann ist eine 9er oder 10er sicherlich das richtige Gerät, auf Meerforellen an der Küste wäre es zwei bis drei Nummern zu groß.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Brachsenfan (18. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See?!?*

Hallo Hennesee

 Ich fische mit der Fliege fast ausschließlich am See!

 In der Regel fische ich mit Streamern auf Hecht/Barsch/Zander, auch wenn letztere nicht sehr häufig in meinem Hausgewässer vorkommen.
 Ich fische eine Rute der Klasse 6/7.
 Meist fische ich auf Barsch mit fingerlangen Streamern verschiedenster Art und auf Hecht mit finger- bis handlangen Streamern.
 Ich fische grundsätzlich(mit Streamer) mit einer Stahlspitze am Vorfach.
 So konnte ich im vergangenen Winter noch einige schöne Hechte überlisten.

 Wenn das Wasser warm genug ist, gehe ich auch gerne mit Watstiefeln ins Wasser, sonst vom Ufer aus. 

 Viel Spaß und Petri beim Fliegenfischen auf unsere Raubfische!:vik:

 Gruß
 Brachsenfan


----------



## fritte (24. März 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See?!?*

Am Rhein reicht meist ne klasse8 es sei denn du hast wirklich dicke Kaninchen dran und nen waller steigt ein. Zander und Hecht ist mit 8 gut zu meistern. In der Ruhr habe ich viel mit meiner 4# gefischt, bis 68 Döbel war alles gut.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See?!?*

Also ich fische gelegentlich auch mal mit der FLiegenrute am Rhein und auch am See. Bin aber total unwissend was das fliegenfischen angeht. Habe vor 10 Jahren mal einen Kurs gemacht und das wars dann auch.

Am See läuft es aber nicht und bräuchte dazu Tipps. Zielfisch wäre erstmal der Barsch und vielleicht Weisfische. Jetzt stehen die Fische oft in Tiefen (8-10Meter), wo ich mit der Schwimmschnur nicht runter komme.  Der See ist natürlich noch tiefer.
Jetzt denke ich mal dass da eine sinkende Schnur wohl am ehest sinnvoll ist oder?

Aber wie sieht der Rest der Montage dann aus? Wie lange sollte das Vorfach sein? Welche Fliege nutzen? Klar, Streamer für die Barsche aber geht auch Goldkopfnymphe und die dann über Grund bzw knapp über Grund Strippen? Wie ist es mit Trockenfliege an der sinkenden Schnur? Die müsste doch dann auftreiben und eventuell auch eine gute Wirkung haben?

Ich habe auch mal was von Schussköpfen gehört. DIe gibt es wohl in sinkend und schwimmend und man macht sie zwischen Flugschnur und Vorfach. Bewirken die dass auch die Hauptschnur sinkt, auch wenn es eigentlich eine auftreibende ist?
Dann wäre das ja auch eine Alternative?


----------



## rippi (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See?!?*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> Also ich fische gelegentlich auch mal mit der FLiegenrute am Rhein und auch am See. Bin aber total unwissend was das fliegenfischen angeht. Habe vor 10 Jahren mal einen Kurs gemacht und das wars dann auch.
> 
> Am See läuft es aber nicht und bräuchte dazu Tipps. Zielfisch wäre erstmal der Barsch und vielleicht Weisfische. Jetzt stehen die Fische oft in Tiefen (8-10Meter), wo ich mit der Schwimmschnur nicht runter komme. Der See ist natürlich noch tiefer.
> Jetzt denke ich mal dass da eine sinkende Schnur wohl am ehest sinnvoll ist oder?
> ...



Habe das mal im Zitat geschrieben.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See?!?*

ok Danke das sind schon mal eine sehr hilfreiche Antwort. Ich habe jetzt an Andere Stelle gelesen dass die Schussköpfe eigentlich nur bei ruhiger Schnur auf Tiefe gehen würden und beim Strippen nicht deswegen denke ich ich entscheide mich für die sinkende Schnur.
Wie sieht es mit der Vorfach länge aus? Das muss ja nicht so mega lang sein wie wenn ich mit Schwimmschnur fische oder? So 1 Meter wird reichen?


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See?!?*

Hallo DerBuhMan,

also zu einem Schusskopf würde ich Dir als (fast) Anfänger nicht raten, die sind nämlich schwieriger zu werfen als eine "normale" Fliegenschnur.
Der Schusskopf wird auch nicht zwischen Flugschnur und Vorfach geschaltet, er ist eine stark verkürzte Flugschnur mit meist deutlicher Keule. Du meinst wahrscheinlich Poly-Leader, die gibt es in unterschiedlichen Sinkraten, natürlich auch schwimmend, man büßt zwar etwas an Wurfkultur ein, ist aber dadurch flexibler, was die verschiedenen Tiefen angeht, in welchen man fischen will. 
Ein Vorfach mit einem Meter ist eindeutig zu kurz, es kommt zwar auch auf die Gewässertiefe der Stellen an, an welchen Du fischen willst.
Ich würde sagen zwischen zwei und drei Metern Vorfachlänge. Willst Du tiefer runter eventuell auch mehr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Der_rheinangler (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See?!?*

Ok danke dir.

Also das kurze Vorfach habe ich ja auf die Sinkschnur bezogen. Ich dachte dadurch dass die schnur ja runter geht brauche ich nicht so ein langes Vorfach da ich ja durch die Schnur schon auf Tiefe komme. Wie gesagt ich habe da noch nicht so viel Ahnung.
Bitte erkläre es mir wenn ich da einen Dnekfehler drin habe :m


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See?!?*

Hallo DerBuhMan,

sicher, prinzipiell hat man beim Trockenfischen längere Vorfächer, in Extremfällen auch mal 4-5 Meter, wobei 2-3 Meter meist ausreichend sind, kommt aber auch darauf an wo man fischt. Auch ist die Scheuchwirkungen bei Sinkschnüren nicht so groß, aber so zwei Meter sollten es schon sein, bringt auch mehr Ruhe in den Wurf, da das Vorfach die Hauptschnur abbremst. Es gibt schon Fälle, wo ein kürzeres Vorfach angesagt ist, aber am See ist das nicht gegeben.
Brauchst Du auch eine reine Sinkschnur? Weil meist ist man mit einer Sinktip besser bedient, die gibt es mit 1,5 bis 6 Metern Sinkspitze.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Der_rheinangler (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See?!?*

Ok vielen Dank.

Von Sinktip habe ich noch garnichts gehört. Ich interpretiere das mal so dass dann da nur die 1,5-6 meter absinken?
Wo liegt der Vorteil einer sinktip?
Mir wurde eine Sinkschnur von einem anderen Fliegenfischer empfohlen von einem sehr ähnlichen Nachbarsee.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See?!?*

Hallo DerBuhMan,

eine Sinktip bekommst Du beim Werfen leichter aus dem Wasser, eine total sinkende Schnur sinkt halt auf der ganzen Länge ab und  ist dadurch schwerer zu Händeln. Es gibt schon Einsatzgebiete, wo sie angebracht sind, aber wenn eine Sinktip ausreicht tut man sich damit schon leichter.
Hängt auch von der Tiefe ab in der Du hauptsächlich fischt. Wenn Du stärker ins Fliegenfischen einsteigst, brauchst Du sowieso mehr Schnurtypen. Aber Du kannst auch mit einem sinkenden Poly-Leader deine Schwimmschnur zu einer Sinktip machen.
Und ja, bei einer Sinktip sinken nur die angegebenen Meter ab, das andere ist ja Schwimmschnur, allerdings wird diese von der Sinkspitze (Sinktip) noch etwas mit runtergezogen.
Aber es ist schwierig, aus der Ferne genaue Tipps zu geben, wenn man das Gewässer nicht kennt.
Beim Rhein könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass eine reine Sinkschnur Sinn macht, aber das müssten Rheinfischer beantworten die dort mit der Fliege fischen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Der_rheinangler (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See?!?*

ok eine Schwimmschnur habe ich ja. Im Rhein zwischen den Buhnen wir die ja ausreichend sein, mit 4 Meter Vorfach oder so.
Ah dass man die sinkende dann schwerer aus dem Wasser bekommt habe ich natürlich nciht bedacht, klingt aber sehr logisch. Also wie gesagt, im Moment fange ich beim Spinnfischen die Meisten Fische bei 8-10 Metern. Im Sommer natürlich auch im Flachen, da kann ja aber die Schwimmschnur wieder herhalten

ich denke ich werde mir jetzt erstmal eine günstige sinkende zulegen und mal scauen wie es klapp.
Momentan fische ich die Fliege ja nur sporadisch. Aber spass macht es schon sehr. Es gahlt halt noch der Erfolg.


----------



## Sea-Trout (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See?!?*

Hi,

in 8-10m Tiefe kannst du mit keiner Fliegenschnur mehr sinnvoll fischen.Und ganz sicher nicht nur über ein langes Vorfach wie jemand schrieb.Selbst mit der höchsten Sinkklasse an Schnüren macht das keinen Sinn mehr.

gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## rxstx rxt (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See?!?*

Das sehe ich ähnlich - zumindest was Dein Weißfischprojekt  angeht. Ich fische gelegentlich ähnlich tief mit Hechtstreamern vom Bellyboat. Eine sehr freudvolle Fischerei ist es jedoch nicht ,  da aufgrund der Tiefe die Strecke zum vernünftigen Einstrippen kurz ist. Mit kleinen Nymphen etc. bekommst du mit soviel Schnur im tiefen Wasserkeine annehmbare Bisserkennung hin. Da bleibt es bei zufälligem Haken,  was dann auch dem Sinn des Ganzen etwas entgegenläuft.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See?!?*

Ok Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Das mit dem kurzen Weg zum einstrippen habe ich mir schon gedacht. Naja über Sommer stehen sie ja zum glück auch flacher.

Viele Grüße


----------

